# Oakley in the studio again



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So many photos...but he is only young once


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I seriously want to visit you and your studio!! Hampshires not far away. They are stunning shots! Lucky you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:love-eyes: for Oakley


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

He is totally gorgeous ... seems to like having his photo taken too!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic pictures! What a cutie Oakley is! Do you offer your photography services! I think you could make a living offering photography sessions for Cockapoos!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! They are amazing! so jealous i didn't do this with Lady when she was a baby


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh, what fabulous photos of your absolutely fabulous Oakley :love-eyes:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He is just so sweet. What it his personality like? 

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous photos! I'll second what Helen (Rubycockapoo) said!!
X


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Turi said:


> He is just so sweet. What it his personality like?
> 
> Turi x


Hi Turi

He's very loving with a mischievous streak (probably like most 'poos). He hates being left alone but rewards us with puppy exuberance on our return. For such a young puppy he is extremely loyal & a great addition to our family.

Hubby says thanks to everyone for their lovely comments about his photos


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

oakley is soo cute!!! i want to come to your studio for Maisie's pictures (most of the phots we have her just look like a black ball of fluff!!!)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He's just so dreamy! He sounds like he's a lovely puppy too

Turi x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

You are so lucky Maria. A gorgeous puppy and amazing photos to remember his baby days by! 
Meg x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Your photos are brilliant, is your hubby a professional photographer? Your puppy is truly gorgeous, a superb model!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! What a little stunner... Ooo i just want to give him a big squishy hug! I love his colour!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Your photos are brilliant, is your hubby a professional photographer? Your puppy is truly gorgeous, a superb model!


No it's just his hobby although he would love to do it professionally.
He sets up in our partly converted garage which I share for my glass beadmaking


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures Maria, he is so tiny yet the size of his paws in the last couple of shots. He looks so cute and cuddly


----------

